

Ask HN: I have an idea – who can I trust? - zatkin

Specifically an app idea, but I&#x27;m not sure who I can trust with my idea.
======
stephengillie
If it's good enough for someone to replicate just by hearing the idea, then
it's good enough for someone to come up with on their own.

If the idea is so bizarre that people aren't interested, _even after you
explain it all to them_ , then you might be onto something big.

Either way, being secretive about it only holds you back.

~~~
dudul
+1

If the idea is so simple to execute that you're scared someone will steal it
and screw you it's not a good idea. You can try to be secretive and they will
just steal it after you release your beta. That's why I never deal with
"stealth companies", because the whole premise is "we have an idea, and we
don't want to share because everyone will do it". If it's that simple to copy
your idea your business will crash.

Now, if by "trust" you mean someone who will provide you with honest and
valuable feedback it's different.

